

Google+, the pseudonym banstick, and the netizen cultural schism. - pradeepbheron
http://point7.wordpress.com/2011/07/24/google-the-pseudonym-banstick-and-the-netizen-cultural-schism/

======
jjadziadax
Good job. Truly wasn't expecting to feel as apprehensive about G+ as I do
about FB.

------
StatsKing
Great Article and The Author is Pretty Darned Smart to.

------
emlynoregan
Google will hear us on this if we just speak up.

------
iignatov
Hopefully Google will take a note sooner.

------
jodieodie
this is salient, well written thoughtful piece.

